# Seneca Lake



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Hard or soft water at seneca lake. Any info would be great


----------



## sageye (Feb 23, 2011)

I would also like some info on this.

I am going on a quick fishing trip this weekend with my brothers and I don't know if we can stay up here, or if not we will go south to a kentucky water. I'm confident piedmont is not open (still not sure), but seneca(2nd choice), is possible and we would like to stay up here in Ohia. 

Any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I'm also looking for some open water. I live NE OHIO, but am taking a trip somewhere in the next dew days lol..


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Here is the number to the Dam Operators at Seneca Piedmont & Clendening I use to see if it is frozen or open for duck season.
They are all real helpful.
740-685-5585 Seneca
740-658-3743 Clendening
740-968-4440 Piedmont


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

drove past the tippecanoe ramp on clendening on sunday. open water. there are still patches of ice in the bays but the main lake is ice free. don't know about piedmont though. its only 8 miles away from clendening so i would suppose that if the the ice is not gone there, it soon will be.


----------



## sageye (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info fellers. 

You been real helpful and it looks like we'll give seneca a go round this weekend.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Do the ramps have enough water on them yet? Checked the corps. site and they looked a little bit low still. Maybe the rain and snow tomorrow and friday will bring em up enough.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I called the number on here for seneca. He said that the ramps are much too low to launch off of. He said that they built a gravel launch next to the original ramp. He said if you have 4 wheel drive and a small boat you could launch there no problem. I have only 2 wheel and a 15ft bass boat... 

he said that the place that owns the lake is having him keep the water level down because they are doing something to the shorelines.. I forget what he said. He gave me the number for the people that own/run the lake though. 740-685-6013

Jason


----------



## jarrrj (Oct 22, 2008)

I was there last night and everything I saw was open water


----------

